# SFJ being job-trained by ENFP



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

Anything that you wish you could tell the ENFP in retrospect?


----------



## Team MMA (9 mo ago)

What is the question?


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

Team MMA said:


> What is the question?


This is an old thread, but I appreciate that you stepped up!

My question was, if any SFJs have ever been trained at a job by an ENFP, and if so, was there anything you would have liked to explain to the ENFP about how you learn.


----------

